# how are prohormones safer than d bol?



## gettinbig40 (Dec 6, 2011)

sorry i'm new to body building but i was gona take d bol one time and try and get and keep some gains(yes i kno d bol only cycle is sorta shitty but scared to pin) anyways i was told not to mess with d bol since it is derivative or natural test and was also told after so long on d bol my body would stop producing test. alright i can understand this but if i'm taking any pro hormones and its messing with my natty test levels how are they any better for me than actual steroids like d bol? i figured when you take test boosters your body stops producing natural test since your already getting test through your booster so when you stob wouldnt you still have the same catabolic effect?


----------



## gettinbig40 (Dec 6, 2011)

and i understand prohormones may not be liver toxic but you can always get liver support while on d bol so how are prohormones any better for you?


----------



## Jlive1980 (Dec 6, 2011)

Who told u they are safer? Prohormones covers alot of different compounds , some are definitely safer as they are not methylated and not as suppressive as dbol making for an easier recovery. But those alone for the most part will not get you the gains like dbol. Not all non methylated compounds are weak and not all methylated ones are strong either. 

Now the  methylated compounds( m1t, superdrol, dzine, etc) are just as liver toxic if not more and will shut you down just as bad. 

It all depends on what your looking for and what PH you choose.


----------



## Jlive1980 (Dec 6, 2011)

Also prohormones aren't test boosters, they suppress you just like aas. 

There are natty test boosters like daa and fenugreek that will help boost your own natural testosterone. But these are not prohormones. PH's are basically legal aas for the most part.


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Dec 6, 2011)

Sigh......


----------



## independent (Dec 6, 2011)

Heavyhitter317 said:


> Sigh......



This^^


----------



## GMO (Dec 6, 2011)

Heavyhitter317 said:


> Sigh......




x3


----------



## jadean (Dec 6, 2011)

X4


----------



## brundel (Dec 6, 2011)

Dont be a pussy.
Test is better than any PH. Youll feel better and your body likes test because its accustomed to having it in your system. If you cannot inject yourself you should probably not be using AAS anyways.
500mg test a week is safer than any methylated oral and the overall sides are usually less pronounced.
Almost everything is gonna shut down your natural test production. For this reason keep the cycles to 10-12 weeks for injectables and 4 weeks for orals.
Make sure you have a solid PCT in your possession before you start the cycle.

This means use an AI on cycle and throughout PCT.
Possibly HCG-last 3 weeks and until clomid therapy begins. (usually 3 weeks from last injection for longer esters)'
Clomid. 100mg 50/50/50 for 4 weeks


----------



## FordFan (Dec 6, 2011)

If you're going to do it, do the real thing.


----------



## sofargone561 (Dec 6, 2011)

x5 smh


----------



## MattPorter (Dec 6, 2011)

gettinbig40 said:


> sorry i'm new to body building but i was gona take d bol one time and try and get and keep some gains(yes i kno d bol only cycle is sorta shitty but scared to pin) anyways i was told not to mess with d bol since it is derivative or natural test and was also told after so long on d bol my body would stop producing test. alright i can understand this but if i'm taking any pro hormones and its messing with my natty test levels how are they any better for me than actual steroids like d bol? i figured when you take test boosters your body stops producing natural test since your already getting test through your booster so when you stob wouldnt you still have the same catabolic effect?



How old are you ---seem very young from your post.

PH's nowadays are just harsh steroids (designer). There are some pre-cursors out there, but most popular ones at the moment are just as harsh (actually harsher than Dbol) Halo, SD ,mSTEN etc....

When you post something as serious as hormones/steroid, make sure to be thorough with us as to your history, stats etc....

-Matt


----------



## sofargone561 (Dec 6, 2011)

MattPorter said:


> How old are you ---seem very young from your post.
> 
> PH's nowadays are just harsh steroids (designer). There are some pre-cursors out there, but most popular ones at the moment are just as harsh (actually harsher than Dbol) Halo, SD ,mSTEN etc....
> 
> ...


 http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/149217-21-yrs-old-first-cycle.html#post2575020

this kid is a clown hes not listening to anyone so he makes a new thread lol smh


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Dec 6, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/149217-21-yrs-old-first-cycle.html#post2575020
> 
> this kid is a clown hes not listening to anyone so he makes a new thread lol smh



Busted!


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 6, 2011)

x6

I want to fit in


----------



## TGB1987 (Dec 6, 2011)

All depends on the product you choose.  As others have said there are 17aa prohormones (actually are steroids) then you have non methlylated prohormones most of which have little effect.  There are a couple that are ok but not too many worth using. If you are not ready for Testosterone you are better off staying away from steroids as Brundel has stated.  You can use Supplements that are not Steroids and try to get as far as you can naturally then when you are more knowledged and have a good base.  You can then make the choice as to whether you want to take it to that level.  Stick with the basics until then and do more reading than posting.  Slowly you will pick up more and more and will be able to contribute to helping others.  IF you have questions you can 't find the answers to then post it but check the forum search first to see if it has been asked before. Stick around and you will learn everything you need to know.


----------



## gamma (Dec 6, 2011)

They are safer cuz they are otc and Iron mags labs sells them .......................  haha jk 
2nd-3rd generations clones of the real deal is no way safer, hell we dont even know the long term effects with most of em on people. At least with the real stuff there has been studys to back up your research.


----------



## Calves of Steel (Dec 6, 2011)

Easy guys he said he's not going to take them. You'll find more people out there promoting oral PH's on their own than dbol only cycles. I think the reason for that stems from the fact that dbol is illegal. Some might feel that if you're going to go out of your way to get something illegal from the black market, your expectations of it should be better than that of a legal prohormone. Both will shut you down though, some worse than others. Test boosters are intended to help your body produce more testosterone, and that way you wouldn't be shut down. The jury is still out on whether or not any of the over the counter ones actually work though.


----------



## sofargone561 (Dec 6, 2011)

if he wasnt going to do them he would stop asking questions on AAS and PH's and ask about training and diet and supplimnents and in his free time read about AAS and PH. this guy clearly wants someone to spoon feed him the sdhit he wants to hear. ok ill do it them. go get SDMZ and run it 2 caps a day for 4 weeks with Advanced cycle support and clomid for PCT then stop asking stupid shit thanks bro


----------



## testodave (Dec 6, 2011)

dude first I hate needles...second my first cycle was a pro hormone...third I finally pinned some test and I will never touch a Ph again...now I look forward to pinning I love that shit.


----------



## sofargone561 (Dec 6, 2011)

hell it took me 8 pins to get over the needle thing man up and fucking do it. its not stop taking up interenet traffic on out site and do play dominos or somthing


----------



## gettinbig40 (Dec 7, 2011)

sofargone you can just shut the fuck up bro i'm here to learn not listen to your bullshit. if u aint got anything useful to say then get the fuck off my thread. go home n go succ on your moma's titties or somethin get the fuck of my thread bro this is for my health and well being so get off my nuts man shit


----------



## gettinbig40 (Dec 7, 2011)

reason i asked is cause dumbasses like you try to tell me pro hormones are waaaaaaaaay safer than the d bol i got. well i want to kno how the fucc is this true? if u cant answer that sofargone then get the fuck off my thread bro


----------



## gettinbig40 (Dec 7, 2011)

and if i was gona use sDMZ i would rather eat my d bol that shit is just as bad for you


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Dec 7, 2011)

gettinbig40 said:


> and if i was gona use sDMZ i would rather eat my d bol that shit is just as bad for you



Didn't u already start eating dbol?

And have NO pct?


----------



## gettinbig40 (Dec 7, 2011)

Jlive1980 said:


> Who told u they are safer? Prohormones covers alot of different compounds , some are definitely safer as they are not methylated and not as suppressive as dbol making for an easier recovery. But those alone for the most part will not get you the gains like dbol. Not all non methylated compounds are weak and not all methylated ones are strong either.
> 
> Now the methylated compounds( m1t, superdrol, dzine, etc) are just as liver toxic if not more and will shut you down just as bad.
> 
> It all depends on what your looking for and what PH you choose.


 
thanks man and yea i dont remember who but they told me not to take d bol but dmz when shit is just as bad for my test? i'm new to this world and this is the internet so i can post wat i want to learn. anyone who doesnt like it doesnt have to read my threads. i'm here to learn not take up internet space. and if i do kno somethin i may post it to make sure i actually kno it and not just think i kno it. not you bro thanks alot for your useful post unlike many others


----------



## gettinbig40 (Dec 7, 2011)

Heavyhitter317 said:


> Didn't u already start eating dbol?
> 
> And have NO pct?


 
no i was gona start this past monday but a close friend told me after 5 days or so my body would stop producing test due to d bol and when it started bacc up it'd be weak as shit and fucc that i'll just naturally grow for a couple years than fucc my body up for 10 quick pounds then not be able to naturally do shit


----------



## gettinbig40 (Dec 7, 2011)

gamma said:


> They are safer cuz they are otc and Iron mags labs sells them ....................... haha jk
> 2nd-3rd generations clones of the real deal is no way safer, hell we dont even know the long term effects with most of em on people. At least with the real stuff there has been studys to back up your research.


 
thanks bro this was useful info


----------



## Tuco (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## gettinbig40 (Dec 7, 2011)

MattPorter said:


> How old are you ---seem very young from your post.
> 
> PH's nowadays are just harsh steroids (designer). There are some pre-cursors out there, but most popular ones at the moment are just as harsh (actually harsher than Dbol) Halo, SD ,mSTEN etc....
> 
> ...


 

i am 20 years of age i am 5 foot 6 at 130 pounds bench 135 x10, 155x7 170x5, 185 x 5. been weight training for almost a year now. yea weak but not bad for my size. anything else you wana kno? hardly any body fat i could post a pic if it helps. and thanks for the info matt. no ive never used steroids i have d bol sittin in my nightstand but am not taking them til i can't gain anymore naturally. according to some people i should rather look into legal pro hormones to help me naturally, thats why i was asking to make sure i was right on it still messing with my natty test so i dont take them? right? like i said if i think i kno something i'm gona post it to make sure i'm right instead of goin by wat the bullshit internet tells me


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 7, 2011)

You should take up smoking.


----------



## gettinbig40 (Dec 7, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> All depends on the product you choose. As others have said there are 17aa prohormones (actually are steroids) then you have non methlylated prohormones most of which have little effect. There are a couple that are ok but not too many worth using. If you are not ready for Testosterone you are better off staying away from steroids as Brundel has stated. You can use Supplements that are not Steroids and try to get as far as you can naturally then when you are more knowledged and have a good base. You can then make the choice as to whether you want to take it to that level. Stick with the basics until then and do more reading than posting. Slowly you will pick up more and more and will be able to contribute to helping others. IF you have questions you can 't find the answers to then post it but check the forum search first to see if it has been asked before. Stick around and you will learn everything you need to know.


 
thanks alot bro as always, and sorry just when i get a headache after searching sticcy's and shit for hr after hr day after day i say fucc it its easier to post a thread. sorry for taking up internet space bro. also thanks for the support man your awesome


----------



## gettinbig40 (Dec 7, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> You should take up smoking.


why so i'll die lol?


----------



## gettinbig40 (Dec 7, 2011)

thanks man




Calves of Steel said:


> Easy guys he said he's not going to take them. You'll find more people out there promoting oral PH's on their own than dbol only cycles. I think the reason for that stems from the fact that dbol is illegal. Some might feel that if you're going to go out of your way to get something illegal from the black market, your expectations of it should be better than that of a legal prohormone. Both will shut you down though, some worse than others. Test boosters are intended to help your body produce more testosterone, and that way you wouldn't be shut down. The jury is still out on whether or not any of the over the counter ones actually work though.


----------



## gettinbig40 (Dec 7, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> if he wasnt going to do them he would stop asking questions on AAS and PH's and ask about training and diet and supplimnents and in his free time read about AAS and PH. this guy clearly wants someone to spoon feed him the sdhit he wants to hear. ok ill do it them. go get SDMZ and run it 2 caps a day for 4 weeks with Advanced cycle support and clomid for PCT then stop asking stupid shit thanks bro


 

thats was my question if you wasn't being such a dick you woulda realized that. people like you tell me run SDMZ... wouldnt it be better gains with dbol, cycle support, clomid or nolva for pct? if SDMZ has same effects (problem wise)


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 7, 2011)

Super DMZ blows away d-bol in every area mg for mg. Its for big boys though so you may need to wait a few years.

Its definitely NOT for you.


----------



## gettinbig40 (Dec 7, 2011)

so your telling me DMZ gives you better gains. and if you recommend i wait then i shall do so but i need a natural boost bro i'm bustin my ass down here




heavyiron said:


> Super DMZ blows away d-bol in every area mg for mg. Its for big boys though so you may need to wait a few years.
> 
> Its definitely NOT for you.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 7, 2011)

gettinbig40 said:


> so your telling me DMZ gives you better gains. and if you recommend i wait then i shall do so but i need a natural boost bro i'm bustin my ass down here




Yes Super DMZ contains two of the strongest steroids around. SDMZ is no joke. 

You should use the D-bol first but your diet and training are likely in need of improvement before you run anything..


----------



## gettinbig40 (Dec 7, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Yes Super DMZ contains two of the strongest steroids around. SDMZ is no joke.
> 
> You should use the D-bol first but your diet and training are likely in need of improvement before you run anything..


 
k thanks man i will


----------



## MattPorter (Dec 8, 2011)

gettinbig40 said:


> i am 20 years of age i am 5 foot 6 at 130 pounds bench 135 x10, 155x7 170x5, 185 x 5. been weight training for almost a year now. yea weak but not bad for my size. anything else you wana kno? hardly any body fat i could post a pic if it helps. and thanks for the info matt. no ive never used steroids i have d bol sittin in my nightstand but am not taking them til i can't gain anymore naturally. according to some people i should rather look into legal pro hormones to help me naturally, thats why i was asking to make sure i was right on it still messing with my natty test so i dont take them? right? like i said if i think i kno something i'm gona post it to make sure i'm right instead of goin by wat the bullshit internet tells me



You say you are super lean -- that is great as I would hope you are considering your weight. You do have height in your favor, since you will fill out faster than someone 6 foot.

On a serious note - Dbol is safer than superdrol, DMZ, boladrol etc...

Dianabol is still risky and NOT an ideal first cycle. The gains just are NOT maintainable -- oral only cycles usually equal temporary build up of ionic fluid within the skin and muscles causing temporary "blow up" effect that will immediately dissipate and leave people at your gym saying "what happened, your getting small." 

Not great for the head --- I would keep pounding heavy iron, get you weight up to a solid -- meaning lean 155 or more, then maybe consider something. If OTC I would say do AndroSeries v3 as its non methylated, orally active, dosed once a day and will minimize hpta suppression.

If you stay black market - testosterone only is common but not mandatory. Tren acetate dosed super low would grow you lean from the inside out!

Alot to consider here.

-Matt


----------



## gettinbig40 (Dec 8, 2011)

MattPorter said:


> You say you are super lean -- that is great as I would hope you are considering your weight. You do have height in your favor, since you will fill out faster than someone 6 foot.
> 
> On a serious note - Dbol is safer than superdrol, DMZ, boladrol etc...
> 
> ...


 

k i am waiting. still geting more info and weight on before is start a cycle. but to put it short androseries v3 is good for otc even for d bol? sorry i just like to make sure i dont read ppl's advice wrong


----------



## MattPorter (Dec 8, 2011)

gettinbig40 said:


> k i am waiting. still geting more info and weight on before is start a cycle. but to put it short androseries v3 is good for otc even for d bol? sorry i just like to make sure i dont read ppl's advice wrong



In my HONEST opinion, and I hope guys here understand this -- I truly feel dianabol ONLY cycle would be WORSE than something of Androbulk or AndroMass
(which are test and nandrolone base cycles)

Due to Dbol causing that temporary cosmetic water weight gain and since its methylated you wont run it for 8+ weeks to accrue appreciable myofibrillar-dense muscle tissue.

Also the more harsh suppression will leave you looking like a "blow up doll" from instant GAIn to instant DEFLATE to your peers as stated before.

At least with Andro - you can not stress organs, dose once a day and not overly suppress LH and FSH function and still make great gains as others have.

Now when it comes to a tren acetate cycle...NOPE - Andro will not compare as tren acetate is a special beast that is in its own dimension. 

-Matt


----------



## gettinbig40 (Dec 8, 2011)

MattPorter said:


> In my HONEST opinion, and I hope guys here understand this -- I truly feel dianabol ONLY cycle would be WORSE than something of Androbulk or AndroMass
> (which are test and nandrolone base cycles)
> 
> Due to Dbol causing that temporary cosmetic water weight gain and since its methylated you wont run it for 8+ weeks to accrue appreciable myofibrillar-dense muscle tissue.
> ...


 


so your saying i will see good gains from andromass or androbulk without suppressing my natty test levels too bad?


----------



## MattPorter (Dec 8, 2011)

gettinbig40 said:


> so your saying i will see good gains from andromass or androbulk without suppressing my natty test levels too bad?



That is what I am saying due to the case studies we performed on beta testers of the products before release.

Check this one out here - Kalen Daniel AndroMass v3

Of course the average results were ranging from 8-10lbs with shittier genetic testers. Kalen was an exception and gained alot more than others.

One thing that the bloods revealed was lh & fsh were still in low/noirmal ranges while on cycle.

-Matt


----------



## gettinbig40 (Dec 8, 2011)

MattPorter said:


> That is what I am saying due to the case studies we performed on beta testers of the products before release.
> 
> Check this one out here - Kalen Daniel AndroMass v3
> 
> ...


 
k i will check into andromass or androbulk. how long would it take to put on 8-10 pounds with a good diet would you think? and with proper training i mean. i also posted a new thread about natural shit if anyone could get me in a routine with the supplements i already have as far as when to take them to get best results if you wouldnt mind checking it out. thanks alot for everything man. also would it be alright if i started andromass right now considering i'm 130 pounds at 20 yrs old? have great training routine i can post a picture if you'd like


----------



## MattPorter (Dec 8, 2011)

I would wait man.....

Keep stressing all facets of growth naturally until you are 21-22 at least. You got more natural growth in you!

Yes I believe you can gain 8-10 lbs and more like 20 more lbs before hitting the genetic threshold.

-Matt


----------



## Curt James (Dec 8, 2011)

gettinbig40 said:


> thanks man and yea i dont remember who but they told me not to take d bol but dmz when shit is just as bad for my test? i'm new to this world and this is the internet so i can post wat i want to learn. anyone who doesnt like it doesnt have to read my threads. i'm here to learn not take up internet space. and if i do kno somethin i may post it to make sure i actually kno it and not just think i kno it. not you bro thanks alot for your useful post unlike many others



As others have stated, you can learn a lot by simply READING and using the search function.


----------



## gettinbig40 (Dec 8, 2011)

Curt James said:


> As others have stated, you can learn a lot by simply READING and using the search function.


 
as i have stated, you clearly do not have to click on my threads brother. i'm here for info not to keep lookin at ppl like yours post that doesnt tell me a thing. useful info would be nice. and i got my info idk how to delete the thread tho or i would


----------



## gettinbig40 (Dec 8, 2011)

MattPorter said:


> I would wait man.....
> 
> Keep stressing all facets of growth naturally until you are 21-22 at least. You got more natural growth in you!
> 
> ...


 
i will be 21 in 4 months


----------



## antigravity (Dec 30, 2013)

If you think prohormes are safer than legit anabolic orals, try M1T.  That shit will fuck you up!


----------



## Mudge (Jan 1, 2014)

In the past there were prohormones that were claimed to give pretty rough blood test results, although cycles are usually short.

The #1 reason they are "safer," they are legal. Other than that you'd have to be specific as to what you are refering to, how you'd want to cycle them, and nobody can predict how your body will react. Some people have issues with blood lipids taking something and others can take stuff like vitamins and hardly see an impact in their blood panels.


----------

